# GUN OIL????



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

Is Hoppe's gun oil ok?
What about Remington oil spray?
Anyone have a recommendation?
Please give reason if you do.

Thank you in advance of any answers.

Sam


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Hoppes gun oil is fine for lubricating, in very small amounts.

Scrub and clean with Break Free, than put a little Hoppes where need be and you're good to go. Break Free is also a lubricant.

Rem Oil is pure crap IMO, collects anything and everything real quick like.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Lots of good lubes out in the market, but I would look hard at the type of hunting you are doing and what temps you are planning on hunting with and also what type of gun! O/U, pump or semi auto or bolt action if a rifle. My experience has been that many lubes lose lubricity when temps drop below 20 degrees. I prefer because of this issue to use FP-10 or Slick 2000 on my semi auto shotguns I do use grease on the pivot points of my O/U however, but I do not use any type of oil as it collects dust and grit. Hardens as it is exposed to air and moisture. With products out today and the amount one uses, investing in a good can or bottle of high end lube that will work in all temps and not be a dust collector is a must.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The only thing that goes on my guns is G96 Gun Treatment.Cleans and lubes.


----------



## Toonhunter (Apr 12, 2009)

x2 Ken W :thumb: BEST STUFF EVER


----------



## Wacker 44 (Sep 28, 2009)

What ever you do, do not use anything with teflon in it. The reason for this is because teflon is like paint when you spray it on it forms a layer when it dries then you put on more and it forms another layer and another and another. I had just found this out this past weekend from Tom knapp because i have a Benelli M2 and it has not been working right and he said do not use anything with teflon and that he thinks that gunslick is the best stuff and he should be one to know.

Wacker 44


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Breakfree CLP for general cleanings and the Breakfree Powder Blast stuff for an annual thorough cleaning.

Cycles my auto loader without any slowing down during even -20 deg temps.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

Slip 2000 & TWB25 are 2 of the best out there. Slip 2000 is no-toxic which is a bonus.


----------



## ALLDRAKES (Sep 7, 2010)

FP 10 is great stuff !! Doesnt collect dirt and stays very thin in cold temps. All 11 guys I hunt with have switched to it.


----------



## Watchm! (Jul 9, 2005)

BreakFree CLP.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

And "just say no" to WD-40............. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

G 96 It is sometimes hard to find. I buy it a case at a time direct from the maker.
I use it in lue of WD 40 at times


----------



## bobert (Jul 26, 2009)

hey i use grease on the hinges on my over and under and side by side and wipe down the action using browning legia oil. an my semi auto i use silicon spray on the moving parts as it dosnt pick up dirt and crap like gun oil does. just what i use but i never have problems with rusting or my gun jamming.


----------



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

Thanks guys for the great feedback. I just orderd some G 96 synthetic gun oil and will give it a try.
I have heard that the teflon is not a good thing for guns. I also had a gun smith cuss me out for putting WD-40 in my Browning BPS. Burnt gun powder and WD-40 attract dirt like flypaper.
Again, my thanks to you all.


----------

